# Happy Thanksgiving to Our Canadian Friends!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2015)

_*Wishing all of our Canadian friends a very Happy Thanksgiving!


*_


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2015)

Thinking of you my Canadian friends, Sis
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7NSQLMPUK-8[/video]


----------



## Pam (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for your Thanksgiving wishes.  Busy today prepping and baking for our feast tomorrow.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2015)

:thanksgiving:   Canada.    What's on your menu ?


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving all you wonderful Canadians.  Do you have turkey and pumpkin pie like we do?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the wonderful Thanksgiving wishes. Yes we serve up turkey and pumpin pie also. I have prepped most of it, the turkey is sitting in it's lemon glaze marinating away. Cherry sauce for the ham is made. Fresh buns. Will be serving pumpkin lasagne for the vegetarian contingent. Broccoli stuffed potatoes, sweet potatoes, cauliflower in cheese sauce, more veg and salads. Nanaimo bars, several pies etc. Ice wine and soft drinks. There will be music and dancing. I am thankful for so many things.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2015)

I forgot, three kinds of stuffing also!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I forgot, three kinds of stuffing also!



Shali, the meal sounds amazing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 12, 2015)

Yum!!!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

OOOOOPS! A little late seeing this.

Happy Thanksgiving to our northern neighbor, eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks again y'all. Lol. Next year you are all invited!


----------



## Misty (Oct 13, 2015)

So sorry I missed seeing this thread, Shalimar......Wishing you a Belated Thanksgiving, and that your Special Day was filled with Happiness and many Blessings. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you so much Misty. It was a special day.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 15, 2015)

We served up 13 family members
turkey with stuffing, ham, mashed potatoes and gravy.  Roasted brussel sprouts, carrots and yams, veggie and rice loaf, wine and good cheer.  Followed by both pumpkin and apple pies.
Thanks for the kind wishes all.


----------



## Linda (Oct 15, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> We served up 13 family members
> turkey with stuffing, ham, mashed potatoes and gravy.  Roasted brussel sprouts, carrots and yams, veggie and rice loaf, wine and good cheer.  Followed by both pumpkin and apple pies.
> Thanks for the kind wishes all.


 That sounds really nice fishfulthinking.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 17, 2015)

The meals sound amazing. I thought Thanksgiving was an American holiday? 

The only thing I wouldn't like is that it's too close to Christmas. Wouldn't like having to organise two big celebrations a month apart.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks Mitchezz. Both Canada and America celebrate Thanksgiving. Canadians in October, Americans in November.


----------

